# SAVED: Wayland, IL: Chained Sable & LH GSDs



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

These two are in central Illinois in rural area. Only info right now is this email. I have a contact if anyone can help these two poor souls.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hey, any chance you can help with them or please post them to any rescues that you know that might be able to help them?

The long haired one on top was the one in water.I unwrapped him and went to city hall with pictures.I drug his dog house out of the water and it is full of moldy dog food and mud!The water bowl had 3 inches of mud in it.The dog on the bottom is os the same residence.The owner has been in the hospital for 3 weeks and his disabled mothr is babysitting and dog sitting.The 2 sheherds in the house were in great shape.Micky Roberts went with me from city hall.We spoke with the mother and Micky and her both said they would give them up if thy could find a place for them.They were supposedly housebroke at one time.There ears have been chewed up pretty good from flies.The long hair is about 7 years with good teeth.The short hair is about 4 years,papered and microchipped..Both are said to be good with kids and other dogs. Long haired name is Max.The other one is Duke.Micky Roberts was going after dog food and was going to start feeding and watering them.I asked her if she could clean out the one dog house.It was so gross.Theye aren't in a flooded area by a creek ofr river,just from all the rain.We couldn't get the stake up to move him but Mickey was going to look for a swivel .Kathy Alvis at city hall will keep an eye on them too.She has one of my giant schnauzers.I forgot about her last night.I guess Bosco does take care of Wayland too.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Wayland, IL: Chained in Dire Need, Sable & LH GSDs*

oh no, can we find some help for these dear souls?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Wayland, IL: Chained in Dire Need, Sable & LH GSDs*

*sigh* 

agilegsds, did you forward to the dogs deserve better reps in illinios? I looked up their e-mail addresses in case you may be forward this on to them.

[email protected], [email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected] ,
[email protected]


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Wayland, IL: Chained in Dire Need, Sable & LH GSDs*

How sad!







I hope they find placement soon!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Wayland, IL: Chained in Dire Need, Sable & LH GSDs*

Bump!!!


----------



## jayman4 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Wayland, IL: Chained in Dire Need, Sable & LH GSDs*

i wish I could help so badly


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Found out this is Wayland, MO, not IL. It's near the IL and IA border. Here's more info and pics. They've been on the chains for a few years. The owner will sign them over to the local rescuer who took these pics, but they need a rescue to go to:

This one is 7 yo. Sweet and outgoing. Very happy to meet and greet. He does seem to have a pretty serious and painful left ear infection though. These dogs are a mess! 














































This one is 4 yo. He is a little more cautious when first meeting him. He is not barking his head off but carefully smelled Ellen’s hand and very quickly realized she and I weren’t any threat and he warmed right up. His ears are almost half fly chewed off. He is incredibly smart and has really been worked with. He knows several commands and really, really wants off that chain to run! Again we are told by the neighbor that neither are dog aggressive but we will confirm in the morning. I am not sure how to temp them with cats there though.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Sandy,
Here are the MO DDB reps...

Missouri
Columbia, Missouri 
Melody Whitworth 239.213.8174 e-mail [email protected] 

Hazelwood, Missouri 
Donna Allen 314.635.6230 e-mail [email protected]

Kansas City, Missouri 
Jessica Dickneite 573.694.5551 e-mail [email protected]

Liberty, Missouri 
Sarah Estes 816.550.4535 e-mail [email protected] 

Parkeville, Missouri 
Kris Taylor 816.298.7268 e-mail [email protected]

St. Louis, Missouri 
Sheila Walsh 314.576.7552 e-mail [email protected]

Salem, Missouri 
Laurie Walker 573.453.2341 e-mail [email protected]


They are so responsive and I can't imagine that they couldn't, in some way, help these two poor souls. This is just heartbreaking.

DDB is checking on another dog who is posted on this board. Let me see if I can find that thread and see if her info. is there.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Contact info. isn't there, but I'm sure Daisy has it. Here's the thread on the other dog.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=794092&page=1&fpart=2


These two are definitely in much worse shape...poor babies...


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

My heart is breaking. I just want to hug them and brush those mats out and fix their wounds....

I saw half way down that it was MO, the post on the board does not say MO, I do not know why I clicked on it. Just worried about more dogs on chains. 

It is breaking my heart trying to help Dylan. 

I just got the reply from DDB today. They are going to check on Dylan.









Are these two listed on Petfinder? Just curious. Whoever has Dylan listed is not very helpful with me. She just wants to hear I am coming to get him, if I am not saying that then she is brief and vague with info. 

I will be going to bed, but PM me or post here what you want me to do. 
When I first got Shadow his ears were ate up too from fly bites. 

Poor babies.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

It makes me sick to my stomach that people treat animals this way! There is no reason for this. He never should have goteen them if this is what he was going to do.

The more I do rescue, the more I HATE people!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

i know it's very hard when you do what we do, but we have to be so careful about putting any more hate energy out there...there is way too much already.

jmho, thanks for allowing it!

i do so hope there is some







out there for these dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Who's the contact on these two?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

OP says they have contact.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

I'm asking because it it says to post out.......
what should I put as contact info? Please advise...thanks!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

They are both out of there and at a vet clinic. Norma at MVGSDR had the local contact pull them both, although it was touch and go for a while today. The LH is a strong HW positive. MVGSDR has a foster for him and he will be treated ASAP. Norma is still looking for a foster for the sable who was HW negative. http://www.mvgsdr.org


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*









That is wonderful. You all and Norma are angels.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Oh Sandy - thank you so much for the great news and thanks to you and Norma for making this happen. Whew, what a relief...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

what good news that is...!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Poor babies, it breaks my heart. Thank you guys so much for pulling them


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Thank you Norma and Sandy!!







I was scared to check back on this one.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

You all rock! Another job well done.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Thank goodness!! these poor dogs...


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Wayland MO, Chained in Dire Need Sable & LH Males*

Thank you so much !!!!! They never deserved such treatment - living at the end of a chain. Now they finally have a shot at a happy life. Yipppeeee !!!


----------

